# Appli pour connaître l'état de "santé" de la batterie ?



## fanrav (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour.

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe une appli pour connaître l'état de santé d'une batterie d'iphone : nombre de recharges, capacité réelle et capacité théorique.
Sur MacBook, j'utilise coconut battery.
Connaîtriez-vous son équivalent sur iPhone.
Une autre question : le plus basique des téléphones android donne la température du téléphone.
Existe-t'il une appli pour connaître la température du processeur ou de l'iPhone ?
Je vous remercie.


----------



## Lauange (1 Novembre 2013)

Salut, j'utilise batterie doctor pro sur iPhone et iPad.


----------



## fanrav (1 Novembre 2013)

J'ai regardé c'est pas mal.
Mais je recherche l'équivalent de coconut battery.
Le but est de connaître :
le nombre de cycle de la batterie ( exemple la batterie de l 'iPhone a déjà été recherchée 150 fois)
l 'état de la batterie. (Capacité de la batterie en mAh et capacité d 'une batterie neuve ).


----------



## jeromeBrx (1 Novembre 2013)

appli desktop pour connaître capacité/cycles iBackupBot - iTunes Backup Manager for iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad
il faut brancher le device sur le pc/mac


----------



## TheRV (21 Février 2016)

Coconut battery pour Mac gère très bien l état des appareils iOS dans ses dernières versions


----------

